# Who keep in UK Theloderma corticale?? :)



## Lukas Sulovski (Aug 13, 2006)

a perfect moss imitationfrom North Vietnam....


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

awwww thats so cute wot is it lol
manda xx


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

theyre also called bog eyed frogs or mossy frogs theyre the biggest type of tree frogs they get to about 4inches i think native to vietnam i love these theyre gorgeous


----------



## Rickeezee (Jun 27, 2006)

Theloderma Corticale; What a terrific frog! From the Karst regions in Northwest Vietnam. 

There are ten species within the genus, 5 of which hail from Vietnam. I have been trying for ages to get hold of the Corticale but they are like rocking horse s*** in the UK, rare as. I have seen one of the sub species Aspernum on a regular basis for sale but the Corticale only once and they both demand high prices! 

Lukas do you have some? Have you managed to breed them? May I ask how you keep yours please? These frogs highly interest me and I will get some eventually. So wish to learn more about them.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

cool looking frog 8)


----------



## Lukas Sulovski (Aug 13, 2006)

hi
T. asperum is ugly in comparizon to corticale, I saw 6th new specimen from Vietnam when I met in Tula dr Orlov just coming from Vietnam - This new Theloderma specimen is not described now but it`s name will be T. orlovi or T. ryabovi...
I have 0,0,15 CB 03.2006 T. corticale they grow as crazy - now they are about 6-7 cm eating every moving insects (expecially crickets 1-2 time/week powdered in Zoomeds Reptivite)
50 pounds per one many in this size isn`t shocking price isn`t it ?  Now I`m close to London till 4 Sept but every day many buses come from my country to England....


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

hi lukas do you have any pics of the ones you have for sale also what part of london are you as i really want one now :wink:


----------



## Lukas Sulovski (Aug 13, 2006)

Till wednesday i`ll be in Hatfield








this photo is made 2 months ago - now they are 50% bigger
I cannot pay for shipping the only one frog from Poland - I think it`s clear...


----------



## dragonsdad&mum (Aug 18, 2006)

He's a bonnie little fella ain't he? 

Is it just me tho or is it unclear how many he has for sale? Is it just the one he has, he's in London for a bit then he's going back to Poland?

Is that right Lukas? If so, how did u get him 2 the UK?

Cheers M8.


----------



## dragonsdad&mum (Aug 18, 2006)

Doh, always read the posts before u post!! I've just nitcied he's got 15, still a little confused tho.....


----------



## Rickeezee (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

Take more water with it :wink:


----------

